# Smoking Lamb Questions!



## 95Pony (Aug 8, 2004)

Hi, as you can see this is my first post and am much of a newb with the smoker.  I did ribs a few days ago and they worked out absolutely great.  I am not going to attempt a leg of lamb - with bone (actually because my mom bought it and wanted me to try it on the smoker).  So I haven't the slightest about doing lamb.  I am thinking 225 as before and cooking to an internal temp of around 145.  How long approximately will this take?  

I have one of the barrel smokers with the smaller chamber where the fire is.  I am planning on using briquettes and mesquite.  Does anyone have any advice?  I am just a little nervous about cooking time and what to put on it!


----------



## Raine (Aug 9, 2004)

How much does it weigh?  Not sure mesquite would be the right wood for lamb.


----------



## 95Pony (Aug 9, 2004)

It weighs 8lbs. which of course includes the bone.  I read something about wood and it asked for some wood (I can't remember) that there is no way I could find around here... it said if you couldn't find it, then mesquite would be an alternative.  It doesn't really strike me as the right thing either....   My main concern is how long it will take to get to 150 internal.... I was also worried I shouldn't leave the bone in but I think I have decided to.


----------



## Raine (Aug 9, 2004)

I would guess about 4-6 hours could be as much as 8.

Do you have any hickory, oak or pecan?


----------



## Bam!! (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi!   

I made this one :

Martini Smoked Lamb


1 x medium chopped onion
2 x cloves garlic
2 x lemons, juiced
5 tbsp gin – (75ml)
2 tbsp kosher salt – (30ml)
1/4 cup olive oil – (60ml)
1 x 5 lb. leg of lamb - (2.5kg)
2 cups Cherry wood chips – soaking in cold water for ½ hour
5 cups Dry Cherry wood chips

Directions: 


Martini Smoked Lamb 
In a food processor combine onion, garlic, lemon, gin and salt and process to combine. Add oil in a thin stream, to form marinate.


Place leg of lamb into a large sealable plastic bag and add martini marinade, and coat the lamb evenly. Place lamb into refrigerator and let stand over night.


Preheat barbecue to a high heat.


Drain wet cherry wood chips and combine with dry. Wrap combined wood chips in aluminum foil. Use a fork to puncture holes in the top and bottom of the foil package to allow the smoke to flow through the package. The smoke flavour will infuse into the meat.


Place wood chip package directly over heat until the package begins to smoke. Once smoke is visible, turn to a medium-low heat. (220°C).


Remove marinade lamb from refrigerator and bring to room temperature.


Transfer lamb to barbecue and smoke for 35 to 40 minutes per pound or until the internal temperature reads 145°C, rare to medium rare.


Remove the lamb from barbecue and let stand for 10 minutes, slice lamb and serve warm or cold. Enjoy!


The type of wood makes a big difference   

Use a meat thermometer....145....then it has to be tented.....

Might take about 5-7 hours.....depends on a ton of things....

It was amazing.


----------

